# Bilder für die Schnellwahl bereitstellen



## Arananka (5. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung, wo ich das Thema unterbringen soll...

Opera, Firefox (per SpeedDial; siehe Bild 1) & Co. stellen für die Schnellwahl Bilder dar. Bei oft wechselnden Inhalten der Homepage, kann ein Logo bereitgestellt werden (Bild 2), dass dann statt der Homepage angezeigt wird. Wo bzw. wie, muß der Webentwickler dieses Bild abspeichern/einlinken, damit es eingebunden werden kann?
Der Weg über ein favicon funktionierte nicht. 
Da gleiche Browser (hier Firefox) mit identischen AddOns in unterschiedlichen OS (Win 7 & SuSe Linux) verschieden reagierten (die unten dargestellte Ansicht (Bild 2) gibt es in Linux nicht), habe ich keinerlei Ansatz mehr...

Bild 1 = vorher
Bild 2 = Auswahl
Bild 3 = nachher


----------

